# weird oak tree berries on the leaves need id



## magicmic (Oct 28, 2008)

These weird oak tree berries on the leaves need id so i can treat the problem.this is located in Tampa Florida.subtropical climate,it looks like the brown dried up balls are attached to the leaves.The tree looks pretty healthy ,but im not sure thes balls are good.ive posted pics for identification,please help with id and cause.A treatment if neede will be good too .thanks i will post the results on my website franklins################


----------



## treeseer (Oct 28, 2008)

It might be a wasp not a mite but other than that, you are right. Oak leaf gall, harmless, kinda ornamental when you look at it as a non-pest.

Hey wasn't that a pretty burning bush?


----------



## S Mc (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone want to mention "planted too deep" and what about the volcano mulching?

Galls on oaks are incredibly common and as the gentlemen stated, generally not harmful to the tree. There are many cynipid wasps and mites which cause the gall during the larvae feeding stage.

I would recommend pulling the mulch away from the base and checking for a root flare. 

I am also amazed at how close these trees are to the sidewalk. How long ago was the sidewalk poured in relation to how long the trees have been there?

Sylvia


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Testing my tree ID*

Is that a Live Oak or Laurel? My guess is live. But the pointed leaves..Laurel maybe?


----------



## S Mc (Oct 29, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Is that a Live Oak or Laurel? My guess is live. But the pointed leaves..Laurel maybe?



I'm leaning toward the laurel. Whether it is a _Quercus hemisphaerica_ Laurel oak, or _Quercus laurifolia_, Swamp laurel oak, David and I are still debating...

Sylvia


----------



## S Mc (Oct 29, 2008)

WHAT burning bush?? :monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2008)

S Mc said:


> WHAT burning bush?? :monkey:



I didnt get that one either. I looked it up and I'm going with Live Oak (Quercus Virginiana)


----------



## S Mc (Oct 29, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Some specimens we saw in Andersonville GA. this past weekend.



OMG - Was that off topic??? :jawdrop: 

Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 29, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Some specimens we saw in Andersonville GA. this past weekend.



Prob not plant material, eh, nudge, nudge.

Is that a tillandsia of some kind in the last photo.

Homeowner, your tree is planted too deep. Lose the volcano mulch. Expose the root flare. Stresses will predispose the tree to opportunistic organisms. You are lucky so far its only harmless cynopids. What will it be this time next year? Check out the link for more info.

http://www.mortonarb.org/deeptreeroots/land_established.html


----------



## treeseer (Oct 29, 2008)

Good job by the Bartlett guys on that one; thanks for linking. Attached is a more detailed approach focusing on pruning the roots.


----------



## S Mc (Oct 29, 2008)

Treeseer, Great article. 

I have some concerns. In the After Care section: you mention taking the "aged mulch, rich soil and pruned roots"..."make holes near drip line and stuff it in".

I wouldn't have thought it prudent to add the pruned roots into the compost mixture of aged mulch and rich soil. I am picturing when we grind stumps and the roots. If this combination of ground matter and soil is left in the hole, it will tie up nitrogen. Basically nothing will grow in it until the fresh matter is thoroughly decomposed unless significant nitrogen is added. The basic premise of why we add mulch on top of the soil, not dig it into the soil. So is the thought here that whole, large roots won't tie up the nitrogen as chips would?



Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 29, 2008)

S Mc said:


> Treeseer, Great article.
> 
> I have some concerns. In the After Care section: you mention taking the "aged mulch, rich soil and pruned roots"..."make holes near drip line and stuff it in".
> 
> ...



Not to pile on, but when i read that i thought about pathogenicity, as well as your concerns, Sylvia. 

Treeseer is a crafty, this could be a trap.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 30, 2008)

S Mc said:


> So is the thought here that whole, large roots won't tie up the nitrogen as chips would?


Good point; most of the pruned roots are fine not woody so N tieup would be minimal. Adding freshly harvested mycorhizae etc to improve root function is the goal (plus burying the "debris" haha)


----------

